# Southern California Property Preservation



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, my name is Mike and I am looking to Network with contractors and other agencies that are involved with REO property preservation in the southern California are. 

If you are interested, shoot me an email or check out the website for more info.

Look forward to working with you,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

*Property Preservation Company in Southern California....*

:thumbup:

Hey Mike,

Seen your ad and wanted to say hey. 

Check out our website and lemme know if you would like to talk. 

_Warm Regards_, 

*Billy Joe Brewer III*
*President */_ *REOMAC Member*_
BREWER 3's Property Rehab Services
(GOOGLE THE NAME SINCE THEY WONT LET ME POST) 

"A clean home will sell faster!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

PM me about this. I'm in Huntington Beach.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello Mike,

My name is John Koptyra. My company is Montgomery Maintenance. If interested in networking you can respond to [email protected]

All the best


----------

